

Awesome C/C++ - adamnemecek
http://fffaraz.github.io/awesome-cpp/

======
hackbinary
Boost isn't on there? Then again, I'm a newb.
[http://www.boost.org](http://www.boost.org)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Boost was in fact there, in the Frameworks section.

